
#clojure: Why does (seq nil) return nil but (str nil) return “”? - based2
http://tank.hyperfiddle.com/:dustingetz.storm!view/~entity(%27$%27,17592186047432)
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/a6qptl/why_does_se...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/a6qptl/why_does_seq_nil_return_nil_but_str_nil_return/)

[https://bsima.me/clog/robust-clojure-nil.html](https://bsima.me/clog/robust-
clojure-nil.html)

